# Type Me/Aid Me in Self-Typing



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

LeSangDeCentAns said:


> Perhaps I should trust your opinion on how its done over someone who've made a business and ran it for several years, attempting to make the MB consistent successfully.


He has no choice but make such videos. They are not bad in general, but are very simple, because most if not all people who watch these videos are still learning about it and know little  When it comes to looking for help to actually type people, such video is not useful at all. 



Phainesthai said:


> @Apple Pine
> Regarding the Ni portion, time and a multitude of perspectives will tell, it is likely that I'm currently blind to that which would help me differentiate between Ni and Ne.
> As for the ISTJ section, though it doesn't rank very high on my list of probable stack orders, I'll look into the relevant literature. I see how the thoroughness of my writing might resemble that of an Si dom, that along with the knowledge I've accrued, etc, though from what I gather, at least some aspects of this are side effects, elements of my being that are required by and for other elements, or by my occupation/enterprises, not for themselves (I don't feel "safe" in gathering information itself per se, nor do I long stability, even the internal variety, quite the opposite; As mentioned in my original post, I don't feel it is a good way to confront the unknown, - and my tendency is to test and improve my structure, not simply acquire knowledge in the face of it - but I require rather large amounts of data for experimentation/fleshing out my thinking/out of sheer curiosity - and the data I actually recall is the synthesis of the interconnections I see, or the implications of certain properties; that which I've incorporated). I don't recognize much Si in my thinking itself, it ranks lower than intuition, as far as I can tell, I'm that if both perception-pathways are active, sensing is automatically repressed, and the majority of data does not reach me as sensation data (neither in the narrow nor in the broad sense) - though I see it as a much needed emissary to my cognition. I vehemently oppose static thought, or static self, even an excessive accruing of concordant data, I try to hold as many perspectives as I can in full resolution, if not at once, then in sequentially, and the stable elements of my make-up are relatively sparse - had I started this thread six months ago, the content of my writing would be radically different, my central frame of reference would as well, and even the process on display, due to being a process, would in many ways differ.
> In a purer, Jungian sense, what I observe internally doesn't chiefly consist of impressions themselves, or the very rawest perceptions, there's always an element of implication for thought, experience or behavior, that's what most impacts my internal life, not the perturbation I'm my consciousness itself - and most of the time, what structures my experience and is one its most obvious constituents, is what I've abstracted, which is to say it isn't as pure as sensation, there's a conceptual element, and that element isn't the consequence but the central feature.
> ...


It is very hard to differentiate Ni from Ne, but imo the best way to do that is by learning to spot Ni thinking patterns and then simply saying yes for Ni and crossing out Ne, or no for Ni, assuming Ne is correct. 

Honestly, I doubt you will identify as ISTJ if you read about it. This ISTJ tag was put on people who have similar thinking patterns mostly because of their stereotypical "too organized" approach, and it being a logical type. Not much to do with actual Si. Talking of which, I recommend you to not read too much about it since nobody really has any clue what it is, so what you will find, for the most part, will be trash. 

I would recommend you looking at Te vs Ti first, before looking at Si. Also, focus on the main two functions, as things get messy and lose any existing logical sense (even though it gives an illusion it helps you) when you focus on lower 2. Inferior is beloved by the community, but the descriptions of it are not that useful, but you should take a look at them, to realize you relate to at least few of them. If not enough, look briefly at socionics PoLR (only this part).

I find the best way if not the only way to tell Si is by asking people to write their thoughts by looking at certain pictures. Perhaps you could pick few randoms you like and do that. Try to show your thinking process, I mean, if you have thoughts you are thinking of skipping, write them down anyway.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

Phainesthai said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=525890" target="_blank">LeSangDeCentAns</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> Could you elaborate on that?


I could, but I think it would be better for you if you did this: Tell me why I think that way. The answer to your question will surface no matter which way your train of thought will venture. It might seem vague or even frustrating at first, but I believe it's the right way for you. 

If you think you're an IxTP, you must watch this video and see if it applies to you.


----------



## shiftyjane (Jun 22, 2018)

Reading between the lines, I sense Ne. The entirely of point four in your post screams Ne at me but it's hard to tell if it's your dominant function. ('I'd like to transcend, I'd like to be revolutionary', how you're intrigued by the unknown in a broad sense but relatively unattached to verification and accuracy (I've noticed many NJs favor precision/accuracy) and if there was any type I would consider an iconoclast, it would be an NP type, but this is entirely anecdotal observation and opinion.) 

Sometimes the dominant function is used so subconsciously it's hard to determine in yourself at first as well. In my experience it's easiest to type yourself using information about loops (an unconscious defense mechanism self-protective state of mind between the dominant and tertiary function) and grips (inferior function fail). Mostly because each type loops and grips in pretty specific ways.

What you said about your greatest fear was interesting in relation to loops though, particularly relevant to ENTP (Ne-Fe loop) which would be something like: 

manipulates people or social situations to obtain self-centered social rewards often through absurd ideas, nonconformist behavior, or emotional provocation 
but never achieves true self-confidence because of lacking the ability to evaluate which path will produce real progress and personal growth
resulting in incompetence/failure that stokes inferior Si fears about being boring/*unremarkable*

In a loop, no matter the functions, individuals tend to be overconfident about how well they use the tertiary function because the loop makes them feel 'empowered' rather than unhealthy, this temporary fix is ultimately self-sabotaging and can lead to confusing the tertiary function as the dominant function.


The inferior function is the part of your personality that you are prone to ignoring or avoiding, in a grip situation you have to ask yourself what uncharacteristic impulses rise up when you “lose yourself” and become the worst version of you. 

Examples of out of character Si grip tendencies:

I am alone, isolated, misunderstood, underappreciated.
I can’t help feeling worried, apprehensive, irritable.
I am inexplicably compulsive, pedantic, nitpicky about little details.
I obsess about one particular issue that makes me feel hopeless.
I ruminate about a past event/mistake over and over.
I fear my past missteps will repeat and severely limit my future. 
I get sick easily when stressed and irrationally fear illness/disease.
I cannot finish all the things I dream of doing/accomplishing.
I have wasted so much time and fear wasting even more.


My best guess is that your stack is [Ne Ti Fe Si] but in what order, I can't be certain. This would narrow it down to four types (ENTP, INTP, ISFJ, ESFJ) It's hard for outsiders and strangers to determine cognitive patterns because in the end, only you know your own mind.


----------

